# Cannondale Slice Frame Geometry



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

I'm considering purchasing a Cannondale Slice frame/bike. I currently ride a 48cm Super Six HM and a 48cm CAAD9. Both fit me fine. Would I be better off on a 47cm or a 51cm Slice frame? Looks like some retailers are having some sizable rebates on the 2012 models.

CHL


----------

